# Dialereinwahl bei H......de



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2004)

Auch ich (Leiterin der Kindertagesstätte) bin von der T-Com darüber informiert worden, dass mit der nächsten Rechnung eine größere Summe auf uns zu kommt, die sich ergeben hat durch einen Besuch auf der Seite H.......de. Ich habe mich dort eingewählt um zu einem Thema, welches wir mit den Kindern behandeln Informationen zu erhalten. Ich erhielt die Meldung, dass ich um an Informationen zu gelangen ein kostenfreies Programm downloaden müsse. Dieses habe ich dann auch mit OK bestätigt. Der Download hat jedoch nicht funktioniert und ich wurde mehrfach aufgefordert es erneut zu versuchen. Was ich - leider - auch getan habe! Für mich war zu keiner Zeit ersichtlich, dass ich diesen Service, der ohnehin nicht stattgefunden hat, auch  noch bezahlen muß! Da wir eine Kindertagesstätte in Elterninitiative und somit finanzschwacher Träger sind, können wir uns eine so hohe Rechnung (ca. 300,--) natürlich nicht leisten - zumal wir nicht eine einzige Information erhalten haben! Es wäre schade, wenn wir aus diesem Grunde das Internet nicht mehr nutzen können um wichtige und auch hilfreiche Informationen für unsere tägliche Arbeit abzuruen. 
Natürlich habe ich sofort die Sperrung für kostenpflichtige Nummern beantragt - aber eine Unsicherheit bleibt trotzdem!
Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tip oder Rat geben, wie ich mich nun verhalten muß, um diesen hohen Betrag nicht zahlen zu müssen?
Vielen Dank im vorraus!

Conny

_editiert , siehe Nutzungsregel  tf/mod_


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2004)

Wenn es sich um einen Dialer von Intexus handelt, würde ich den GF informieren.

*[]*

Hein

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## News (10 Mai 2004)

Mit etwas Glück handelt es sich um einen der rückwirkend un-registrierten Dialer (siehe Datenbank der RegTP, falls die Rufnummer bzw. der Hashwert des Dialers noch verfügbar ist).

Falls die Seite Hausau****** war, stehen die Chancen recht gut.

http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 Mai 2004)

@Kita Wirbelwind:

Wie News bereit angedeutet hat. Wenn Du die vollständige Rufnummer hast, dann überprüfe sie mal in der Datenbank:

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp


----------



## [email protected] (10 Mai 2004)

Wende dich an den jeweiligen Dialeranbieter, in diesem Fall wahrscheinlich Intexus.
Dann erfährst du, wie du weiter verfahren kannst.


----------



## Rex Cramer (10 Mai 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Wende dich an den jeweiligen Dialeranbieter, in diesem Fall wahrscheinlich Intexus.
> Dann erfährst du, wie du weiter verfahren kannst.



...und ich ahne, was der raten wird. Schließlich wollen PP-Betreiber und -Bewerber bezahlt sein. Das kostet ja auch Geld. Wir müssen doch alle leben. Und manche müssen sogar arbeiten für ihr Geld.

Nein, im Ernst: Wenn Du sie nicht schon hast, dann solltest Du die komplette Rufnummer anfordern und einen Blick in die Datenbank der Regulierungsbehörde werfen. Ziemlich wahrscheinlich ist da alles rot, so wie hier:
090090000576 - Damit besteht erst mal kein Zahlungsanspruch.


RegTP - denkt vor und mit


----------



## [email protected] (10 Mai 2004)

Hat denn aktuell(!) schonmal jemand versucht, mit den Dialeranbietern in solchen Fällen Kontakt aufzunehmen?
Es ist sicherlich möglich, dass man eine ernsthafte und weiterhelfende Antwort erhält.
Das sollte bei einem Unternehmen, dass seine Seriösität verbessern will, drin sein.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 Mai 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Das sollte bei einem Unternehmen, dass seine Seriösität verbessern will, drin sein.



Will es das wirklich? Mir kommt es bereits spanisch vor, dass überhaupt mehrere Dropcharge-Einwahlen in ganz kurzen Intervallen hintereinander berechnet werden. Seriös wäre z. B., diese im Vorfeld auszusieben und lediglich einfach zu berechnen. Seriös wäre auch, einen gesetzeskonformen Dialer zur Registrierung anzumelden. Aber leider ist der Wille nicht wirklich erkennbar.


----------



## [email protected] (10 Mai 2004)

Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, dass bei der Dialer-Version, deren Registrierung entzogen wurde, lediglich die Wegsurf-Sperre fehlte.
Gerade bei Dropcharge-Dialern ist diese jedoch ein Nachteil für den User, wie man sogar hier schonmal erkannte.


----------



## Rex Cramer (10 Mai 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, dass bei der Dialer-Version, deren Registrierung entzogen wurde, lediglich die Wegsurf-Sperre fehlte.
> Gerade bei Dropcharge-Dialern ist diese jedoch ein Nachteil für den User, wie man sogar hier schonmal erkannte.



Das ist ein Punkt, der offiziell moniert wurde. Aber da schwimmt durchaus noch mehr Sch... oben. Es fehlte nicht nur lediglich die Wegsurfsperre, die Dialer haben auch noch eine ganze Reihe anderer Mängel. Zumal es für die Ausgestaltung einer Wegsurfsperre verschiedene Alternativen gäbe, die durchaus sinnvoll wären. Seriosität? Siehe kumulierte Preisangabe...


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2004)

Stimmt. Die kumulierte Preisangabe läuft falsch. Die zeigt bei 1.01 Minute schon den Preis für 2 Minuten an. Ich werde da mal Beschwerde bei der Regtp machen. Kann doch nicht sein, das der Dialer mehr anzeigt, als bezahlt werden muss. Tz Tz Tz.

Klopfer


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Zumal es für die Ausgestaltung einer Wegsurfsperre verschiedene Alternativen gäbe, die durchaus sinnvoll wären. Seriosität? Siehe kumulierte Preisangabe...



Welche denn z.B.?

Uwe


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein Punkt, der offiziell moniert wurde. Aber da schwimmt durchaus noch mehr Sch... oben. Es fehlte nicht nur lediglich die Wegsurfsperre, die Dialer haben auch noch eine ganze Reihe anderer Mängel.



UPS. Woher hast Du denn diese Info? Hast Du die Bescheide unterschrieben? Arbeitet Rex Cramer bei der Regtp? Und wenn ja - wieso kann der in der Beamtenarbeitszeit hier surfen? Gibt es nichts zu registrieren oder DEregistrieren? :bussi: 
Wenn nein? Hat einer der Dialeranbieter die Bescheide veröffentlicht?

Klopfer


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2004)

Die Trolle Klopfer , Hanna , Uwe wie immer sie heißen mögen, wahrscheinlich immer wieder diesselben 
merken gar nicht wie sich hier selbst die Maske der Seriosität vonm Gesicht reißen. Es wird geleugnet und  manövriert
bis zum bittereren Ende. Die Logik, die immer wieder von der Minderwertmafia  verbreitet wird 
lautet in etwa so. Man geht  in einen Supermarkt , da steht am Regal "kostenloses in den Korb legen" 
ganz klein irgendwo , meist muß man entweder aufs Regal klettern oder sich auf den Boden legen 
(meist nur mit der Taschenlampe zu lesen) steht so was wie ein Preis (am besten mit Tippex übermalt )
und an der Kasse wird erklärt: "Mit dem in den Korb legen, haben sie gekauft"

Warum werden immer wieder diese seltsamen Tricks eingesetzt: weil das alles so superseriös ist 
 :bandit


----------



## Raimund (10 Mai 2004)

*Intexusdialer?*

 
@conny kita,

war es der?

RegTP-Abfrage

To whom it may concern:  "Seriöser" Dialer = "Ehrlicher" Lügner!

Gruß
Raimund

*[Virenscanner: URL korrigiert und gekürzt]*


----------



## [email protected] (10 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die Trolle Klopfer , Hanna , Uwe wie immer sie heißen mögen, wahrscheinlich immer wieder diesselben
> merken gar nicht wie sich hier selbst die Maske der Seriosität vonm Gesicht reißen. Es wird geleugnet und  manövriert
> bis zum bittereren Ende. Die Logik, die immer wieder von der Minderwertmafia  verbreitet wird
> lautet in etwa so. Man geht  in einen Supermarkt , da steht am Regal "kostenloses in den Korb legen"
> ...


Hallo lieber Anonymer,

kannst du diesen Vorgang auch am Beispiel eines aktuellen, bei der RegTP registrierten oder ehemals registrierten Dialer veranschaulichen?


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2004)

Hallo lieber Plaxter 

du solltest das Forum etwas gründlicher lesen und nicht nur das, was dir gerade in den Kram 
paßt, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Wenn du sowas wissen willst wende dich an Intexus
und Co , die geben unerfahrenen Webmastern gerne Nachhilfeunterricht.


----------



## Rex Cramer (10 Mai 2004)

Anonymes Gast schrieb:
			
		

> UPS. Woher hast Du denn diese Info? Hast Du die Bescheide unterschrieben? Arbeitet Rex Cramer bei der Regtp? Und wenn ja - wieso kann der in der Beamtenarbeitszeit hier surfen? Gibt es nichts zu registrieren oder DEregistrieren? :bussi:
> Wenn nein? Hat einer der Dialeranbieter die Bescheide veröffentlicht?
> 
> Klopfer



Peinliche Geschichte: Die Rotstifte sind aus.

Vielleicht bin ich ja einfach nur stinkig, dass ich´s derzeit nicht zur Tür rausschaffe, obwohl der Beamtenarbeitstag rum ist. Am Stift drehen mag ich nicht mehr, die Kaffeetasse hat schon Löcher vom Reinstieren, also schaue ich in die Datenbank und klebe meinen Monitor wartend mit Post-Its zu. Echte Sysiphus-Arbeit, weil sofort wieder noch mehr neuer Müll drinsteht.

Dabei funktioniert die Zusammenarbeit diverser noch gar nicht so alter Firmen mit der Regulierungsbehörde inzwischen so dermaßen gut, dass man eigentlich dieses tolle Verhältnis doch gar nicht mehr belasten wollte! War wohl ein Griff in die Schüssel, weil bei denen immer noch niemand arbeitet, der die gesetzlichen Vorgaben lesen kann und sie den anderen erklärt.


Zum Dialer selbst: Man schaue sich die konkreten Beispiele an, gleiche Sie mit den entsprechenden Anforderungen ab und dort, wo sich eine Schnittmenge bildet, ist er legal. Solange hier und da aber unterm Mützchen was rausguckt, müsste man nachbessern. Weil das leider leider nicht geht, wird den meisten Dialern keine längere Halbwertzeit als den ersten Gehversuchen auf diesem ungewohnten Terrain bedacht sein.

Den Geschädigten müsste man deswegen eigentlich empfehlen, grundsätzlich jede Zahlung zu verweigern. Zwar mögen ab und zu mal Dialer registriert sein, aber da diese Registrierung jederzeit widerrufen werden kann, weiß man ja in diesen unsicheren, bösen Zeiten nicht, ob morgen noch eine Zahlungspflicht besteht. Deswegen lieber mal bei der Regulierungsbehörde beschwert und die Beschwerde als Anlage zur Einrede an die Telekom schicken.


RegTP - denkt mit und ist mehr als nur da


----------



## [email protected] (10 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo lieber Plaxter
> 
> du solltest das Forum etwas gründlicher lesen und nicht nur das, was dir gerade in den Kram
> paßt, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Wenn du sowas wissen willst wende dich an Intexus
> und Co , die geben unerfahrenen Webmastern gerne Nachhilfeunterricht.


Och, ich lese das Forum schon gründlich genug, keine Angst.
Trotzdem würde ich mich freuen, wenn du deine Aussage auch belegen könntest.


----------



## dialerfucker (10 Mai 2004)

@plaxter;
zur Erinnerung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3209



> Erstellt: Mi, 17.12.2003, 22:01    Betreff: Mainpean
> Hallo,
> ich hab immer noch nichts von Herrn Richter gehört.
> Am 8.12.03 hab ich ihm eine Erinnerungsmail geschickt, die aber natürlich auch nicht beantwortet wurde.
> ...



Das war in diesem Thread wohl die letzte Rückmeldung in Sachen Kontaktaufnahme....den Rest des Threads hast Du ja "mitgestaltet".
War da was? 8)


----------

